
Show RN: react-add-to-homescreen – Bringing your PWA app to iOS homescreen - kkoscielniak
https://github.com/kkoscielniak/react-add-to-homescreen
======
kkoscielniak
Hello HN!

Recently I've created my first npm package for React aiding the development of
Progressive Web Apps on iOS. I am looking forward to some feedback about the
code/usefulness and docs.

Feel free to check it out. Any feedback is more than appreciated!

